# Baby Cockatiel.. Need alittle Help Please



## shami (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello there, 
I got a baby cockatiel 10-13 days old when I got it..


I had many many Cockatiels in the last 8 years but this is the first time feeding the little one, it kept on growing every week 


But I was worried and still worried of it growth progress because on a growth chart comparing it with how old is it now it seems alittle smaller 


I have done many research and it could be stunted in it growth


I have taken some photos yesterday and I would like to know what kind of cockatiel is it normal gray or cinammon or Pied ?






Can you tell How old is it, on My calculation it got 34 days old 
and Do you think it is stunt in growth or its normal , what kind is it 

Last i know you need 6 months to know is it male or female but maybe you can earl:  
bs: I feed it every 3-4 hours and i let it corp to be empty one time a day


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks like a pearl pied, do you know what the parents were? It does look a little small but looks bright enough. Do you weigh the little one? Make sure it is having steady weight gain, eating and pooping good. What are you feeding? How much and how often??


----------



## shami (Nov 13, 2016)

I dont know about the parents, i do weight it before each meal, its 53 grams now and yes it gain a steady weight and pooping good , am feeding it Formula called KAYTEE exact
you can find it here http://kaytee.com/learn-share/news/new-high-fat.htm
every 3-4 daily its a nightmare but weaning will be soon i hope


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Babies should not be weaned until at least 8 weeks so you have another month to go. Baby looks healthy, you can't judge your own chick off a chart, as that's usually just average or going by the best specimen they had, normally the largest baby. You have to judge what is normal for your baby. 

As for gender, unless you know what the parents are it'll be impossible for us to tell. A DNA test would be able to tell you sooner than us what the gender is.


----------



## shami (Nov 13, 2016)

That's good to know, about formula.. some of it get into the bird nose. He can breath but i can see it inside what to do 
I wash the one on it face with warm water but inside it nose ?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Q-tips will help you clear it out. What are you using to feed him with that you are getting it in the nose?


----------



## shami (Nov 13, 2016)

Regular syringe with short head, Giving it from the left side peak of the bird, the bird get eager and start to push rushing to eat, he/she got push power now  getting stronger everyday, Can i ask when to start offer spray millet to him/her? And at what age he/she ganna start to play alittle not going to sleep immediately after being fed?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can start sprinkling seeds and millet on the floor of the cage at this age. My babies always copied their parents and I always had millet out for the parents when I was handling the babies. 

You won't see him/her start to play until they start fledging, usually between 4 and 5 weeks old. They'll also cut back on the amount they eat because they don't want to be heavy when trying to fly, so don't worry if all of a sudden your baby doesn't eat as much as it used to.


----------



## shami (Nov 13, 2016)

Great thank you very much ??


----------

